# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Odjava, no za kratko evo mene opet!!!!

## mara

Irma i ja smo prestale.
Nije bilo traumi i sve je prošlo bezbolno.
I. je mjesecima cicala 2-3 puta dnevno, i obavezno za uspavljivanje. No u zadnjih mjesec dana cikila bi prije čorke, prestala još bi se malo mazili i ona bi utonula u san, a po danu je sve manje tražila.
Mene je , moram priznati dojenje jako psihički iscrpljivalo, naime postalo mi je bolno, još kad bi I. počela natezati cicicu.... ma užas..... htjela sam vrištati. I kako sam skužila da je cica u drugom planu, rekla sam samoj sebi, idemo probati prestati, ako ide- ide, a ak' ne idemo na tandem.
Irmi sam ispričala da je cicica jaaaaako umorna i da je morala otići na jedan duuugi spavanac. I sad se samo mazi uz moje grudi a meni se opet plače od dragosti i sreće što mi je curica tako "velika".
Eto, do skorog viđenja   :Kiss:   od mene i Irme!

----------


## Nika

Baš mi je drago zbog vas.  :Smile:

----------

